# MY RHOM



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha this is my rhom i got in NJ and had pedro ship to me i gotta give it to pedro hands down. he did an amazing job packing this guy .. no ammonia burn.. no clouded eyes.. even after 10 hours in a boxjust great work from pedro
















any wyas hes just shy of 14 inches.. a lil on the thin side because pedro didnt feed for like a week to keep ammonia down.. hes crazy tho.. been in the tank maybe an hour and is swimming like hes possessed .. guess i need to get him a powerhead so he doesnt get a chimple cause hes banging the sh*t out of the sides of the tank and occasionally surfaces.. pretty nice site but without further delay here ya go


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice dude

how about full tank action... i'm glad he made it ok


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> nice dude
> 
> how about full tank action... i'm glad he made it ok


will post one later or maybe tomorrow.. tank lights and my room light are off.. tryiing to let him get a lil more settled in and comfortable.. hes been thru a lot today and yesterday


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes! U finally got him









He looks like a huge meat clever with red eyes. Great fish, what size tank is he in?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hes in a 100 gallon tank.. was expecting to get a 12 incher but i think he likes his new home







.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm afraid of that rhom from here. it's like the t-rex!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

proper! thats how a rhom should look, big head without a massive gut!


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations!
Nice Scary RHOM!!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks all.. ive been up since 445am... and i cant sleep because all i hear is banging from him chasing the severums all around the tank trying to eat them... *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> thanks all.. ive been up since 445am... and i cant sleep because all i hear is banging from him chasing the severums all around the tank trying to eat them... *sigh*


Tank divided?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nope not divided.. no LFS will take them theyre too big.. but if they survive the next few days i mite give them to a friend.. we'll see

and a couple full tank shots.. i got my tank lights on... hes pretty skinny from not being fed for a while but i will fatten him up no prob

also im still learning how to use my camera


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sweet man. It finally arrived!!









lol, btw. Seeing thoes weights by the tank brought bad bad memories of that video on break.com

"MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!"


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Sweet man. It finally arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha thats a fan with the "grill" off hahaha not a set of weights


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That is one nice rhom you got there .
Don't forget to buy that guy a beer. hehe


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Finally his in your hands, sweet man LOoks awesome


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome rhom 33truballa33.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice rhom.. thanks for the box pictures..lol i love those kind of pics.. how are the severums doing?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice Rhom. So you have two big ass Rhoms now?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

What are the tank dimensions?

So he is set up in your room? Not to freak u out or anything but I would put some weight on the tops. You said he likes to surface right? And your bed is awfully close to that tank...I dunno man, I just wouldnt wanna wake up with a huge rhom jumping around in my bed while Im still in my boxers!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow thats the meanest looking diamond i have EVER seen. that thing has also the highest back ive seen on any rhom IMO.

that fish is immaculate!!!!!!! im VERY VERY jealous


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics tru. Rhom looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> nope not divided.. no LFS will take them theyre too big.. but if they survive the next few days i mite give them to a friend.. we'll see
> 
> and a couple full tank shots.. i got my tank lights on... hes pretty skinny from not being fed for a while but i will fatten him up no prob
> 
> also im still learning how to use my camera












Good lucking fish tho...


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, he is one stalky mofo.

Post a vid of him chasing the severums!

Anyway nice pickup bro, Im happy for you


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice man! I've never seen a rhom with a head like that! Unique thats for sure. Take some more pics once this guy gets settled.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> wow thats the meanest looking diamond i have EVER seen. that thing has also the highest back ive seen on any rhom IMO.
> 
> that fish is immaculate!!!!!!! im VERY VERY jealous


reason it has the highest back uve seen is cause its a vinny rhom







thanks for the kind words


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very Nice looking rhom you have there. What kind is he with that highback like that. Thats the kind Id want


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow that is a monster.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

sickkk.. lets get sum vids man


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

congrats probably one of the meanest looking rhoms I've ever seen.. Looks mean as hell in the first couple pics...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Slim said:


> Very Nice looking rhom you have there. What kind is he with that highback like that. Thats the kind Id want


vinny rhom

i will work on vids in the next months.. im just trying to get him to eat and get comfortable.. he hasnt ate in a while so let me thicken him up a lil more









and thanks for the comments everyone... i luv the shock factor people have when they walk into my room look up and see a 14inch vinny rhom


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!! He looks great!
Would def. look nice in a 360g







lol j/p...

I see how it is







Just like how I told you (msn)...

Time to fatten that bastard up too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on the sweet Rhom, man!!!







O knew he'd pull through.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice Balla! Glad you finnally got him seems that you have been waiting for several months.. keep the pics rolling


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, that's totally normal. my fish always make trips to the surface after eating to correct their new fatness with a little air for the old swim bladder.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks sweet. Gotta love those deep red eyes.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice... wut a sexy rhom.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

nice....cant wait to see it in person! did you name it yet?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

idontknow said:


> nice....cant wait to see it in person! did you name it yet?


nope not yet.. stilll thinking


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i still cant get over the fact tha this fish looks like a meat cleaver amazing shape to this fish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice setup buddy, great pics he looks happy







good to see him in his home







keep us posted with some more pics soon dude


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Aside from a 20 inch rhom, this size vinny would definitely be on my "get List"!








P.S. If the fish is still not eating and your really concern, give me pm and maybe I can help!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats on The New Rhom.
Pedro Knows How to Ship Those Monster








I recieved a Big 15" in one those the Green Cans also .
Came in Perfect .


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Congrats on The New Rhom.
> Pedro Knows How to Ship Those Monster
> 
> 
> ...


yep this one came in perfect too


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

doode you couldnt get a smaller more friendly looking rhom?

dayyum thats a nice lookin mofo


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

one of the best looking rhoms I have seen


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks all


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Great looking rhom........AAAAAhhhhhhh........i want one!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> thanks all.. ive been up since 445am... and i cant sleep because all i hear is banging from him chasing the severums all around the tank trying to eat them... *sigh*


LOL!!!
Well you can tell hes a real charmer.. and wants to eat...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> thanks all.. ive been up since 445am... and i cant sleep because all i hear is banging from him chasing the severums all around the tank trying to eat them... *sigh*


if its really that bad i can fix it for you by taking it off your hands







.......................................

and thats when i woke up


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

GREATTTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That Vinny is evil as all hell...and I love it...Just an awesome specimen balla...Can't wait to see the guy on video.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks all.. its been brought ot my attention that he may not be a vinny.. but its all gravy this guy is acclimating great and looks amazing.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

a bad ass fish is a bad ass fish no matter where the collection point is. He obivously looks great, doesnt matter what else you call it. That fish looks awesome and you could tell me it was collected in the columbia river for all I care, its still awesome


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

That is one amazing rhom. Congrats


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

jamesdelanoche said:


> a bad ass fish is a bad ass fish no matter where the collection point is. He obivously looks great, doesnt matter what else you call it. That fish looks awesome and you could tell me it was collected in the columbia river for all I care, its still awesome


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

damn that fish is a beast







...i hope mine will reach that size sometime


----------

